# Gloves with GOOD crash protection for hand/wrist?



## purdyboy (Nov 15, 2005)

G'day,
I will soon be up for new gloves and want something with more protection.
I'm a healthcare professional who works with his hands.

Had a recent crash on single trail and was lucky to get away without a more serious hand wrist injury. Hence i'm looking for gloves that will best minimise injury during an accident.

Basic wants:
* Padding or multiple layers / thick material around the heal of the hand, hand/wrist junction and palm.
* Full finger.
* Fairly well vented (warm climate)
* Lack of 'feel' due to a thick palm NOT a problem as I ride motorbikes (road) and used to working with a thick glove.
* Ride X/C or general trail riding. Also commute 4 days a week so can justify a good (i.e. fairly $$$) glove.

Probably will be looking more into Motocross gloves as bike options seem a bit light, but throwing this out there to see if anyone has a good product suggestion.

Thanks for helpful info.


----------



## schloot (Jul 27, 2011)

There are some downhill-specific gloves that come pretty close to what you are looking for. The Scott DH Extreme is probably one of the sturdiest I can think of. I think they still make those. Oakley, Fox, etc. make other options.

I still think you may have better luck with a motorcycle glove though. If you're comfortable riding in them, they'll offer better protection than anything.


----------



## Ptrick (Apr 22, 2010)

This response is probably not what you want to hear, but the best protection for your hands and wrists are to not fall onto them in the first place. It is a natural instinct to do so, but it can be overcome. A good elbow/shin guard should be your goal here, as it will distribute the impact and cause FAR less damage than putting your hands out. If you break a tiny bone in your wrist called the scaphoid, you are looking at 2-3 times the normal healing time of a normal bone break because it gets poor blood flow...and it is the most common bone to break when falling using your hands to break your fall. Second, a broken collarbone is also very common, and most usually occurs from landing with an outstretched hand. Do yourself a favor and learn the tuck and roll, which involves starting with your forearms and rolling off of one shoulder, basically doing a modified summersault. This comes from not only years of racing/riding motorcyles and MTB, but from being a Paramedic and seeing the injuries resulting from poor crash technique.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I like Rock Gardn Fate Carbon Gloves. It doesn't have wrist or heel of hand protection but it is comfortable and has good knuckle protection in case you graze a tree.

Falling on an outstretched arm isn't a good idea, but I'm not always able to avoid it. I learned the hard way not to lock my elbow when I fall on an outstretched arm. I was snowboarding and had wrist guards on, so I didn't break my wrist but I broke my elbow.


----------



## BaeckerX1 (Oct 19, 2007)

Hand protection you can get. Wrist protection is going to be almost impossible for MTB. The main way to avoid wrist injuries is to immobilize the wrist with some sort of hard brace so it doesn't move/bend. Look at old roller blading wrist guards for example. Problem is, that will make it incredibly difficult, if not impossible to wrap your hand around your bar and use your brakes. Padding won't help. I broke my wrist on the slopes even with a super thick winter glove on. Like Ptrick said, learn to tuck and roll. I always fall on my shoulder/arm and roll whenever I fall. I've developed a muscle memory for it. It's second nature now. While mountain biking I've had some crazy high speed crashes and only come away with scrapes and bruises to arms and legs, no hand injuries. 

Sometimes you'll lose no matter what. My broken wrist skiing accident happened so fast. I hit a tree root coming off a wall ride and just slammed into the ground. I got caught trying to pull my wrists in and bent them both back into my chest. I was about half into my tuck.


----------



## ebeer (Aug 8, 2007)

I have sprained both of my wrists before falling. I know that it's b/c I fall the wrong way (as mentioned above) and am still learning to do it right. I found some security in riding with wrist guards and normal gloves. I did this for long time, and whenever I rode without them I felt naked and exposed. 

Turns out I think I relied on them a bit too much. Now that I ride without them again, my wrists actually feel stronger which gives me more confidence and I'm reminded to not lead with hands and "tuck 'n roll".


----------



## modifier (May 11, 2007)

MX and most bike gloves seem to be moving to lighter duty than heavy duty so they offer less protection. If you find some with carbon knuckle guards like the old Okleys I have that's about as good as you will get for top of the hand. Like someone said if you are really worried about your wrists, skate type guards are going to be the best idea. I think they make them for MX too. Years ago I broke a bone in my wrist rollerskating and it didn't fully heal for 4 years so I wore one of those braces off and on when it was hurting and after you get used to it it's not too bad. 

I've fallen many times over the years because I'm always trying to go faster or harder and if it happens fast there is almost no way to avoid landing on your hand first. It's second nature. But it's a fluid cumulative thing to slow down the hit. Hand then elbow then shoulder then what ever and each "loose" hit takes some of the impact until you stop. About the only thing I almost never hit is my head. Maybe if you wore elbow guards, like someone said, all the time and got used to using them being there that might help, except when you go over the bars. It would be hard to land on your elbows first from that position. 

It's a hard knock sport.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

check out Mechanix Impact gloves.

I use Dakine and Fox for trail riding, but when I go to the park, it is the Mechanix.
They have several lines, so take a look. Multiples with various amounts and placments of padding.

I have an older Impact that is a mesh back, aeroprene on knuckles and fingers, re-enforced finger-tips, gel padding on the palms etc etc

They also wear a lot better than any Moto / Bike glove I have ever worn.

just a thought...

michael

PS - I have nerve damage in my right hand from a crash involving a broken hand and compressed vertabrae. So I am looking for both comfort and protection. The mechanix is the best I have found for a good balance of the two...


----------



## YamiRider1316 (Mar 26, 2011)

Evs wrister 2.0. Decent padding well ventilated and built in wrist support. 

Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ebeer (Aug 8, 2007)

YamiRider1316 said:


> Evs wrister 2.0. Decent padding well ventilated and built in wrist support.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P930 using Tapatalk 2


Hey those are cool!


----------



## WWStone (Oct 5, 2005)

The Evs wrister 2.0 that Yami suggested looks like a great glove...now I want a pair. I've used the same pair of Fox dirt paws for the last 2 years and they have been great. Plenty of padding on the palm, finger protection and somewhat ventilated.


----------



## purdyboy (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the thoughtful and caring replies.

I understand that when you come un-stuck it's mostly in the lap of the gods. I'm not going to kid myself that I can always crash well. A well build bit of kit can 'sometimes' move the probable crash result half a % in your favour.

Request was really seeking a heads-up on sturdier brands/models to look at.
Like one of the posters above, I too noticed how the latest gloves on the market are becoming a bit flimsy, and stop right at the heel of the hand.
Hence, wrist protection comment was more wrist 'coverage' - sorry for confusion.

Also hoping sturdier gloves might last longer, with all the commuting. That single layer fake suede stuff on XC gloves isn't very robust.

These look ok / sturdier than average:
Fox Pawtector
Fox Bomber GLV
Raceface Ambush
Scott Assault Glove
Mechanix impact gloves are certainly interesting, but probably too hot.
JT Racing Lifeline (so cool, wanted a pair back in '82...)
661 glove model 858.

Thanks again.


----------



## Brycentron (Apr 7, 2012)

I run a Motocross glove when I Mtn Bike. Same ones I use when im running a quad. They work great.


----------



## g0shj0sh10 (Apr 28, 2012)

Brycentron said:


> I run a Motocross glove when I Mtn Bike. Same ones I use when im running a quad. They work great.


totally agree


----------



## swan3609 (Oct 28, 2006)

Ptrick;9227724 If you break a tiny bone in your wrist called the scaphoid said:


> I am very proficient at tuck and rolling and it has saved me many times. How ever I was riding my dirt jump bike and had hit a 10 foot set successfully and went to turn around to go back up the hill and tipped over doing 3 or 4 mph and stumbled and fell and broke my scaphoid. It was the most pathetic crash to break a bone. And it was 15 weeks in a cast to get it to heal up all the way.
> 
> Sent from my mobile telephone.


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

Brycentron said:


> I run a Motocross glove when I Mtn Bike. Same ones I use when im running a quad. They work great.


This.

I wear FOX Dirt Paws on my motocross bikes and my mountain bikes.


----------



## jon777 (Mar 30, 2008)

purdyboy said:


> G'day,
> I will soon be up for new gloves and want something with more protection.
> I'm a healthcare professional who works with his hands.
> 
> ...


Plaster of Paris works great!:thumbsup:


----------



## jake01 (Sep 29, 2005)

I just ordered and received my Fox Dirt Paws last week. They are sweet, I was afraid they would have too much padding but they don't...just perfect. $21 + $7 shipping = $28 total from Amazon.


----------



## bubba13 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Gore ALP-X long gloves.*

I know where you are coming from wanting some protection for the palm of your hand. I have had a few crashes in rock where my palm was impacted and no amount of crash technique could change how it happened.

I found some gloves that are not super protective, but they have some padding just where I want it. The *Gore ALP-X long* gloves are medium weight and have no protection on the back of the glove. The description on the Gore site is misleading saying these will keep your fingers warm. I use mine in 55 to 95 degree temps and they have worked well. They also hold up great. One season of riding and they are still going... I usually kill at least one set of gloves every season.

For colder weather down to around 35 degrees I use *Specialized BG Deflect gloves*. They have a really nice padded palm, but no wrist protection.

Good luck with the search.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 14, 2007)

I use EVS wrist guards and POC Index DH gloves. They also make the Index Flow.There is no better mountain biking protective glove than the POC Index DH. 

There are some better gloves for moto-racing, but are into the $150+ range.


----------



## williamluke (Jul 13, 2012)

I am using Buffalo 480 motorcycle gloves and these gloves are extremely comfortable and best for summer season. I have bought these gloves in £45.


----------

